
Access your files on the web and share them securely | AeroFS Blog - bjcubsfan
http://blog.aerofs.com/access-your-files-on-the-web-and-share-them-securely/
======
bjcubsfan
I am curious about the technical details here, but I suppose they can't have
zero knowledge of your files if they're able to share them via link anywhere.

